# ANY ADVICE ON SIGHITNG IN MY SCOPE



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

*Better pellet gun maker*​
crossman00.00%gamo8100.00%


----------



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

*Ok does anyone have any advice on sighitng in my gamo bigcat i have a centerpoint 4*32 i need any advice such as pellet selection and newer scope along with distances i should sight it in at i have never had my scope the way i want it.i want to be able to group a quarter at 20 yards or more
:sniper: :eyeroll: *


----------



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

bump....


----------

